# Nacho has an upset tummy



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning all.

Nacho aka explosion bum has had a really bad tummy since yesterday morning and has pooed in the house 3 times since then!!  This is very unlike him and I think he would wait to go out if he could. - Although no whining last night to let me know which did not make me very happy!!

Sorry for the detail but his poos are a little bit runny but mainly very soft. Any idea why? Can dogs get bugs like people?

I'm sure I have seen that chicken and rice is a good tummy settler. Can it be brown rice or is white better? Is grilled (foreman) cooked chicken ok?

Also is there anything I can give him that will harden his poo again - pepto bismol for example or is this just a stupid idea? Don't want to make it worse.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I think this can be a tricky one...in some cases, they might just eat something funny during their walk and it just needs to pass through their system (Boston will hoover anything in sight off the street, so this is not surprising in our house). In other cases, I guess it could mean something more serious, particularly when combined with vomiting.

After the first week of having Boston, he started getting very soft and then runny poos, occasionally with vomiting. It went on for about 4 weeks with multiple vet consultations. He was moved off NI onto boiled chicken and white rice, which seemed to help but didn't completely work. Eventually, the vet advised us to move him onto Royal Canin's sensitivity control food (basically a canned version of chicken/rice or duck/rice). We've had Boston now for 13 weeks, and its only been in the last two weeks that we have finally seen firm poos. We think he might have an issue with beef.

Basically, for chicken and rice, we would cut up and chicken breast into small bite sized chunks and then add it to boiled water, along with a 1 cup of white rice. Boiled it until soft and cooked, then cooled in the fridge. Some people advise adding yoghurt, but our vet told us no dairy products at all, so we didn't do this.

If he has an upset tummy, I am not surprised that he is having accidents in the house. He probably can't judge when to go, as he is not well.

Other thing to keep an eye out for is blood in the stool and signs of worms. Not pleasant, but make sure you have a good look.

Plus, make sure he keeps well hydrated. Hope things improve for you soon!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh poor Nacho and poor house.......whew!!!
I would try starving him for 24 hours and then try the light food like, chiken and rice or some scrambled egg. If it is a bug the starve will hopefully kill it off and then the light food will help a delicate tummy recover.
Get well soon Nacho.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I would starve him for 24 hours like Karen suggested. I find white fish and rice better than chicken . 

Just buy the cheap white fillets in supermarket ( fresh or frozen) and also buy some natural probitiotic yoghurt and add a dollop of that too.

Make sure he is drinking as you don't want him to get dehydrated. if he doesn't pick up in a day or two- then you may need to see a vet.

Upset tums are quite common- sometimes a different treat can set them off or if they pick up something when out walking.


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Whenever Monty has an upset tummy I give him white basmati rice (that's all I buy!) and frozen white fish (cheap Tesco value). The water from the fish helps flavour the rice and he gobbles it down. He's usually better within a day. I guess if it's causing him to have accidents though probably starve him is best idea and then rice tomorrow!!

Vets give you special medicine for upset tummies - like human pepto bismo I should think. Monty needed it once and I just kept it for whenever he had a bad tummy.

Good luck and try not to be too cross. Monty never tells me when he needs to go out - sits by the door and expects us to be a mind reader!! Never has accidents though so guess this works when we eventually see him sitting there so patiently.

Miranda&Monty


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He is been ok since I posted so maybe just a 24 hour thing (fingers crossed). I will follow the advice. No sickness so hopefully not a golf ball this time! 

I will get to the shops later for fish/chicken and white rice!


----------



## rakhikatare (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree with you..


Basmati rice is very yummy


----------

